# Western saddle OK?



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a beautifully tooled 25ish year old saddle that I plan on using for 4H and open shows this year. I dont currently have a picture but was wondering if it would be ok to show in. It is light oil and I keep it very clean and in good shape. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Should be ok!


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

It vary much depends on what shows you plan on showing in for 4H. It should be fine. For high class shows you will need to have a better saddle with silver.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

Make sure all your tack is very clean and that it all matches, you should be fine. 
They used to sell silver plates that you can deck out your saddle with on your own-ask at your tack shop if they can order you at least corner plates, which will add some bling without the cost of a totally new saddle.
Also if you're going to start showing alot, it might be worth it to buy an 'experienced' show saddle  One someone else has traded in or outgrown. Ask about used show saddles at the tack shop!


----------



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

Too bad there is no tack shops even remotely close to me


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You will be fine at open shows. You don't need to deck out your saddle with silver. Have someone handy with a clean rag to wipe the dust off your boots and the goobers on the bit. You need to look like you and your horse just came from the dry cleaners. Now, before you enter the ring, hang back at the gate until the horse ahead of you is about 30' away. The judge may look at you so smile back to acknowlege him/her. First impressions account big time so this isn't the time for your horse to get balky about entering the ring but walks in relaxed.


----------



## RBOlena (Feb 17, 2013)

For 4-H, it should be totally fine. I saw some kids showing in rough out training saddles last year and they were still in the ribbons! In 4-H, they don't really judge on how expensive your tack is, or how flashy it is. As long as you look put together, you should be good. If you do want to put silver on your saddle, you can buy silver sets and DIY it. But I wouldn't recommend that. If you do want to put silver on it, defiantly take it to a professional. What brand is your saddle?


----------

